# Really Need Some Help 7 Month Female Kitten



## Spency (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Could really use some advice.

My mate has moved to America for work, so we agreed to have his kitten live with us.

Everything start fine, she came just over a week or so ago.

I think she has now come into heat, judging but what I have read etc. She is booked in in two weeks to go to be spayed so that she can start going outside as she has always been a house cat and I do not think this is fair on her as she constantly keeps wanting to go outside.

Anyway, moving on to the problem.

When she first came she was using her litter tray for both wees and poos.

Now it is just poos.

She has had two wee accidents, one on the kitchen mat and one all over her own little bed.

Judging by the smell I think it might be elsewhere as well.

But my question is, why over the past few days has she started doing this?

Is it because of being on heat, will being spayed help etc?

I just cant get in my own head why she would just stop using it.

I pick out the poos when she does them and clean the tray once a week, it is the same litter stuff she has always been happy with.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Better consult a vet...
She may be weeing in the house because she is in heat, but it is usually the males that leave odour markings when they reach sexual maturity.
It may have nothing to do with that....
Weeing in other places may mean weeing is painful, which usually means they have an infection of the bladder or urinary tract, or even bladder stones (which is very unlikely in a young cat, though). They associate the pain with the litter trays and start weeing somewhere else, hoping that will not hurt.

What makes you think she is in heat?
Is she constantly calling out very loudly? 
Try touching her back, just at the base of the tail. If she pushes up her backside and moves her tail to one side, she is definitely in heat.

By the way, if she doesn't show any interest in going out, you might as well try to keep her as an indoor cat. I don't know where you live, but streets and cars are a real danger to cats, as are cat haters.
If your surroundings are cat-friendly, and she really shows an urge to go out, you can let her, but please wait as long as possible. Young cats are very impuslive, playful and at times rather clumsy, and run a greater risk of being run over than a mature cat.

I live in a very quiet road in what is effectively a tiny hamlet just outside a town, with lots of space and hardly any traffic, but my 7 month kitten Gaudi is not allowed out yet, either. My other cats do go out, but I consider Gaudi too young. And as long as he thinks outside is 'scary', I am only too happy.


----------



## Spency (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi

Thank you for your reply.

She is meowing loudly, rubbing herself everywhere and lifts her back legs and tail every time you touch her back.

She is totally different to how she was when she first arrived so I think she has hit heat.

We live in a tiny village with acres of forest and only one small road, so it is as safe as it could be.

I am really struggling with the weeing thing though because we have a small kid and it is hard enough cleaning the house for him without this.

If it does keep happening I will take her vets


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Hopefully she will be OK once she has been neutered.

Another thing you might try is a second litter tray. Many cats do not like weeing and pooping in the same tray. The golden rule is: number of litter trays is number of cats plus one.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I _think_ female cats _can_ start to scent mark if they are left in heat so would think this is why she is peeing around the house.
Most vets will not spay while a cat is actually in heat as it is a higher risk operation, but I suggest you call your vet for advice and take her in for the op a soon as he deems it safe.


----------



## Spency (Jan 21, 2011)

I wondered if it might of been because I put newspaper under her litter for the first time, rather than just the litter onto the tray like she is used to.

Just been home to check and touch wood no incidents but she hasn't used the litter tray either.

The vet wants her to come for the op on the 28th, as they say she will be done by then.

I just hope we can sort it so that we can just all enjoy each other.


----------



## CatsofAvalon (Sep 22, 2011)

Just to say, I'm sure being spayed will help, but also where you say you take out the poo daily, but change the litter once a week... Some cats are ok with this. Others are not. 

I change the litter daily, because two of mine are really fussy and won't go in a used litter tray. It sounds to me like you have one of those expensive litters that say you can do it weekly - you could try changing to a really cheap litter (eg tesco's value) and change it daily. The other advantage of the cheap tesco's litter is you can keep a spare bag in your car - great for traction if you get stuck in the snow! :biggrin:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It isn't that unusual at all for cats in call to wee in inappropriate places. I'll bet having her spayed will stop this. Most pet owners have no idea how common this is because they either have their pets spayed or allow them to roam in which case they find a mate pdq.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Very common - and not always just when they are calling either. I have a female sprayer 

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yep girls when in call spray/wee/crap/scream everywhere and anywhere, once she is neutered it will stop. although you have left it quite late to neuter, it should be done at 3-6months of age Before calling starts, so it may take a good 3 months for her to stop. one of the main reasons of cats going into rescue as people dont want to put up with it, it is the humans fault though! 

call the vets and get her in asap!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lizward said:


> Very common - and not always just when they are calling either. I have a female sprayer
> 
> Liz


Looks like I have been lucky, then, I had 2 female sprayers so far, both neutered, both seniors, but they would spray only under extreme stress, usually when a strange cat had been able to get into the house, or when there was a lot of noise outside (council repaving the road and dumping a truckload of stone right in front of my house).
Stress over, spraying over,at least, that is what it's like over here......

Like I said, seems I have been lucky....


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

im no expert, however my cat is just coming up 7 months, she went through a stage of having the odd wee , she did it no more than say 4 times before i changed her tray... and guess what she never did it again? she seems to only use her tray if its all clean she gets quite fussy :biggrin: 

try cleaning it out daily see if it makes a difference. hope she stops soonxxxx


----------

